# PVC shanty question



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Has anybody actually built a PVC pipe frame covered with tarp , type shelter/shanty ? The reason Im asking is because I am about to start putting one together that I have designed and I would really like to hear from someone who has done this before ( if there is anybody ) , so that I can get an account of anything I cant design on paper. For weight purposes , I am keeping it very small , 5 to 6 ft. square with no bottom , and no plywood except for possible the sled I pull it on. I plan to zip tie sections of tarp or canvas if I can find it to the simple frame built of about 2" PVC , and make two sections pull apart so it is collapsable. I am doing this not only because I cant get a store bought one right now but also for the enjoyment of designing something and seeing it come together. Just wondering if anybody has tried it before ?


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I tried something like that about 4 years ago was great in the garage and an abortion on the ice I myself cannot justify paying the price for a store baught one. What I did purchase was an ameristep doghouse ground blind at wal mart for like 40 or 50 bucks witch was about what i spent for mateial for the homemade. a Ice anchor on each corner and you can fish 2 guys comfortably all day and night. their is no floor in the ground blind so you don't have to worry about it freezing to the ice and the thing only weighs 12 pounds I have been using this for 3 ice seasons now and have had no Problems with it at all


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I didn't make a shanty frame out of pvc pipe but i did make a sled to carry the shanty with a pvc frame bolted to a pair of skis. It worked great but at the end of the first year some of the pvc joints started to break. It does get pretty brittle in really cold temperatures i believe. If you can find some 1 inch aluminum maybe it would work better if you can find a friend who can weld the frame cheaply. 

I used aluminum from 2 4 foot boat ladders and a walker to start my new sled. It seems to be lighter than the pvc was anyhow and doesn't need as much bracing.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I was wondering about hunting blinds and how practical they were as shelter on the ice , I am glad ya said something. I have been mulling over the idea of just getting one and trying it since some cost about half what an ice shanty does.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

if it is windy dont even bother putting them up.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just hang loose!!!! there will be guys selling ALL there ice stuff soon here that either think we wont have ice or are just fed up with waiting on ice till mid jan.!!!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Yonder, save your money..........call me, PM sent.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I also used a doghouse blind from ameristep for icefishing last year, it worked great. I used ice anchors and put them through the holes on the bottom corners then used the tie downs on the sides to tie the sides to the anchors. Had it out in like 30 mph or more winds last year, didn't catch any fish that day, but stayed warm inside with my buddy heater.


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Built one of these when I lived in ND fished in -40 and never cold with small heater. I modified plans; hole position (don't know what they were thinking), used 1/2" plywood for floor, used bolts with large washers for all hinges, never installed skids since we could always drive truck out. Cost maybe $50 for materials that I didn't have laying around. Only problem I ever had was melting holes in tarp with the heater. If I built another one I'd use 2 doors since it can be cramped when tipups are hot. Sorry for poor quality of the scans.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

This subject comes up once every year. Suffice to say nobody like to throw 250 to 650 away. The manufactured ice shanties ( the flip over kind ) are the ultimate in portability and comfort.

I see homemade ones left out on the ice , provide fuel for a weinie roast. etc. The owners and inventors decided they were too much trouble. You do not get more simple and efficent than pull ,flip and fish. Trying to improve on this is like trying to re-invent the wheel.

Can you build one that will work ? Yes ,but it will severely limit how you fish.
Deep snow will make it a bear to tow. Strong wind days will dismantle many a homemade shanty.

Any reputable manufactured ice shanty will last you ten years. 350.00 amortized over ten years runs about 35 a year. Used manufactured shantys are easy to sell , homemade ones are not. If you ice fish and you determine you need a shanty you will eventually buy a manufactured one anyway. Why delay the inevitable and pour money down a pit trying to design your own ?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i thought about one also at one time but couldnt figure out how to make it light enough. everywhere i fish i have to pull all the gear by hand. i like to move around a lot. 

what i did to make it easier to buy a shanty was to tell my family to buy me gift certificates to gander mountain (or whatever stores nearby) for birthdays, Christmas, etc. instead of clothes and a bunch of junk ill never use. 

another thing to do is have a secret stash, if you could just put a $10 or $20 in there every month.....

thats my one year plan for a shanty.  they are worth the effort (saving) if you like ice fishing. ill tell ya the fish trap pro is one of the best things i ever bought. no regrets at all.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I built a shanty last year. 1/2" ply floor, 1/4" luan front on a collapsable 2x2 frame, with a heavy duty tarp. No problem with the wind, all my gear gets strapped to the top when collapsed, pulls easy on the ice, but though through the snow. Easy to fish two guys. It has a plexi glass window. I did put 150 bucks into it. If I had to do it again, I would buy a pull over in a heartbeat! But i do get alot of satisfaction in my homebuilt buddy!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I totally agree with papaperch. The flipstyle 2 man Frabill shanty I purchsed last year was worth every cent. Now I'm actually willing to move on crappy weather days on the ice. When lugging around my hommade one, I almost never moved more than once.


----------

